

Show HN: GoFar: Make Your Car the Smartest Car on the Street - dools
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gofar/gofar-make-your-car-the-smartest-car-on-the-street

======
wigovsky
Hey! I think you've made a good thing. It should be useful to use. Tell me
when it is finished and we will make a post about this in our international
social networking.

